# AUDI DRIVER ANNUAL AWARDS - 2016



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*AUDI DRIVER ANNUAL AWARDS 2016*

It's time to vote again with your choices for the Autometrix Audi Driver International awards. For the last two years the _*TT Forum*_ _(yes the "club" category does include forums!)_ has won Gold for the communications category (*see here*) - let's see if we can all pull this off again this year!

In particular, members would appreciate your vote for the following categories:

● *16 - Events - TT Forum* - as a community for promoting and organising the best TT events throughout the year from our Events section.

● *17 - Communications - TT Forum* - for facilitating and having the best communications between TT owning members - that's what our forum is all about.

● *18 - Information - TT Forum* - for providing the best information, help and advice to TT owning members - a great technical and community supporting resource.

*This is of course a vote for yourselves as you make the TT Forum the great community resource it is.* All the technical information, advice, chat, friendship, organisation, help and support is provided by you the membership - as contributors to this community you should all have and deserve this recognition.

● Please also consider our many well known traders and forum contributors who provide independent sales and services including aftermarket performance parts, remaps, accessories and insurance. Some of them are very well know to us and provide excellent personal service independent of Audi.

● The TT Owners Club may also appreciate your vote.

For clarification: The TT Forum and TT Owners Club are actually two separate organisations so you may wish to carefully consider this when voting. Both organisations are eligible for nomination for these awards and represent a great mutually supportive TT community.

Vote here (click the logo - closing date 29th July 2016): 
http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

Many thanks - the TT Forum


----------

